# Tie dye vinyl??



## cxpressions (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking for tie dye vinyl anyone know who carries it??


----------



## T Time Graphics (Mar 21, 2011)

For heat applied vinyl try either signwarehouse.com or signsupply.com. I know one of them carries it just don't remember which one. Hope this gets you what you need.

edit: imprintables warehouse might also carry it.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

did you find any??


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Imprintables and Stahls are your best bet.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

You can find tie dye heat vinyl at Imprintables Warehouse


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

We do carry it and it currently is in stock. Let me know via PM if you need any assistance.


----------



## TieDyeShirts (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm looking to try some new vinyl on my tie dye tees too. Thank you.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> We do carry it and it currently is in stock. Let me know via PM if you need any assistance.


I found _Tie-Dye, Tie Dye Zebra, and Hippy Twist_ on this page.


----------

